# Alexander Emelianenko knocked out in 23 seconds earlier today (video)



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Could a mod do the video for me please, the youtube thing wasn't working.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5q_BUJtpU8

2 consecutive losses after his bout with Hepatitus. Not looking good for little Emelianenko.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Did anyone hear the winners entourage say 'allahu akbar' into the camera?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

They were probably Muslim? Did anyone here countless fighters yell "Praise Jesus!"?


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> They were probably Muslim? Did anyone here countless fighters yell "Praise Jesus!"?


:confused05:

Well in Russia 'Allahu Akbar' is alot more politically charged than it is in the US where your Islamic population is generally silent and subservant.

I once read that Aleksander had a few dodgy tattoos aswell.


----------



## bigdog89 (Oct 17, 2007)

gazh said:


> :confused05:
> 
> Well in Russia 'Allahu Akbar' is alot more politically charged than it is in the US where your Islamic population is generally silent and subservant.
> 
> I once read that Aleksander had a few dodgy tattoos aswell.


Theres a lot of rumors as to the symbology behind his tatoos , but Ive yet to hear of an interview where he breaks down what they mean to him which is what matters.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

gazh said:


> :confused05:
> 
> Well in Russia 'Allahu Akbar' is alot more politically charged than it is in the US where your Islamic population is generally silent and subservant.
> 
> I once read that Aleksander had a few dodgy tattoos aswell.


It's not charged with shit. It means God is the greatest. It's the most common expression in all of Islam.

But no, he's clearly a terrorist.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> It's not charged with shit. It means God is the greatest. It's the most common expression in all of Islam.
> 
> But no, he's clearly a terrorist.


FFS, please read this topic through again please... all i said was did anyone hear that? Why are you so defensive? something to hide mate?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

gazh said:


> FFS, please read this topic through again please... all i said was did anyone hear that? Why are you so defensive? something to hide mate?



Are you calling Roflcopter a terrorist? Or saying that if he's Muslum he should hide it?


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Are you calling Roflcopter a terrorist? Or saying that if he's Muslum he should hide it?


None of the above.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Lol.

Roflcopter has been terrorizing these boards for years now.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

gazh said:


> FFS, please read this topic through again please... all i said was did anyone hear that? Why are you so defensive? something to hide mate?


Why even bring it up then? It certainly seems like you were trying to provoke a certain reaction.

How many times do fighters of every other nationality thank god/jesus the second the mic is put infront of them?


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

Deleted.


----------



## atm1982 (Feb 26, 2008)

Deleted


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

RedRocket44 said:


> Why even bring it up then? It certainly seems like you were trying to provoke a certain reaction.
> 
> How many times do fighters of every other nationality thank god/jesus the second the mic is put infront of them?


Why not? Is it forbidden to speak about it?

Or is it that if you speak about it you risk being branded a racist? Would it be ok if i was a Muslim?


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

bigdog89 said:


> Theres a lot of rumors as to the symbology behind his tatoos , but Ive yet to hear of an interview where he breaks down what they mean to him which is what matters.


I'll show you the before and after:


Before:











After:










There was some rumblings of having the "stars of David" tattoos which are linked to Russian mafia and being of a high rank.

Obviously Aleks does not want that attention and covered them up. He says he was never involved in that sort of thing.... but who really knows


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Alexander is on a losing streak too? Birds of a feather flock together I suppose.


----------

